# TSG68: Online Backups Reviews



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_We compared some of the most popular online backup systems, including Carbonite, Mozy, and CrashPlan. Find out which one we like best and some of the pros and cons. We also discuss using Dropbox, Skydrive, and Google Drive for backups._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players!*






Welcome to the sixty eighth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Comparison of Online Backups
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_services

www.Carbonite.com
www.Mozy.com
www.Crashplan.com

www.Dropbox.com
Microsoft Skydrive
Google Drive

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## Infti (Mar 5, 2013)

"Watch the Video"

The link is "opera:illegal-url-296"

Too bad. I'd much rather watch the video than just listen to the audio.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

You're right, there is something wrong with the Video Link...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've fixed the link to watch the video in the first post.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thank you...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's my pleasure Mike.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the report, Mike... and thanks for the fix, Karen!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TechGuy said:


> Thanks for the report, Mike... and thanks for the fix, Karen!


:up:


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Good Video Mike, Dan - Sorry for posting so late as I've been off the TSG site for a while.
Might be worth talking about Server Backups as well - some online (and I assume most) backup providers offer a "Business Plan" option or subscription. We use the Carbonite version and so far I've been happy with this version.
I'll check into the CrashPlan as well the cost seems really good for the 10 users family plan - and something I can suggest to my customers.

Just a short story - we had Carbonite put in in May (business plan) and unfortunately had a server hardware failure in June that required us to put in new hard drives rebuild the raid, all taking a couple of days investigation and fixing (which was not good). 

What was good about the online backups is that individuals (small biz - under 10 people) were able to login to the online backup facility and download the files they needed to work on (keeping track of course). So it really didn't slow then down too much. Once the server was restored, the files were uploaded to the appropraite server master directoruy and we were off to the races. Good eye opener. We are now also considering a Virtual Server backup.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Great comments, Jim! Sorry that I only saw them today. I appreciate the feedback and you're quite right about the different needs of businesses, especially those with servers.


----------

